
Launch the 300K Droplet and Win $3,000 in DigitalOcean Credits | DigitalOcean - mitchwainer
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/launch-the-300k-droplet-and-win-3-000-in-digitalocean-credits
======
Hello71
and yet, 300K droplets later, there is still no:

• ipv6: suggested on Mar 1, 2012, PLANNED on Nov 4, 2012, no apparent progress
since. [https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
oce...](https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
ocean/suggestions/2639897-ipv6-addresses)

• ISO upload: suggested Oct 19, 2012, STARTED Oct 21, 2012, claimed release
with new interface, didn't happen, "code being cleaned up" on May 17, 2013.
[https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
oce...](https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
ocean/suggestions/3276477-allow-custom-images)

• custom bootloader: suggested May 1, 2012, STARTED Nov 4, 2012 - remember
archer.c? - shows either a very odd setup or incompetent techs; BIOS emulation
is the default mode of KVM.
[https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
oce...](https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
ocean/suggestions/2814988-give-option-to-use-the-droplet-s-own-bootloader-)

• button to disable emailing root password - just in case you miss the box to
use SSH key auth: [https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
oce...](https://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
ocean/suggestions/3566070-add-a-checkbox-to-not-email-root-password)

